# Went Fishin...



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 30, 2011)

Here fishy fishy....lol





Success!








JAWS! I Cant take credit for the Leopard Shark...













Oh I almost forgot the Fish I did catch was a Lizardhead fish..its one ugly slimmy guy
Please post pictures of your catches....


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 31, 2011)

next time I go fishing, I'll be sure to post!

was it catch and release for the leopard? do people eat those things?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 31, 2011)

uhhh...Im sorry to break it you...but the shark became sushi.
You'll be suprised the wildlife present at these piers....dolphins,seals,many species of sharks.... I want to go deep sea fishing for Tuna! I would like to bring something home. I dont trust anything caught off the pier. Does anybody have any knowledge on this topic? 



sharkstar said:


> next time I go fishing, I'll be sure to post!
> 
> was it catch and release for the leopard? do people eat those things?


----------



## laramie (Jul 31, 2011)

Way to fish dude!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 31, 2011)

Mmmmm sushi


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

A bad day of fishing still beats a good day of working.LOL


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 31, 2011)

*That will be the day*-we never catch anything! Went twice with kids and hubby last week-good job we like the scenery.
Now desperate and buying funny potions to put on any bait to attract fish!!!
Need to hijack a real fishing pro and find out what we gotta do!!
We will have the biggest shock if we catch something....
to be continued.......................................


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2011)

I have gone deep sea fishing many times both on private boats and charters.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 3, 2011)

no pictures right now but caught 7 snapping turtles
and nice pictures


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 3, 2011)

:shy:


----------

